# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Snapchat, image messaging and multimedia mobile application, Snap, Inc., Venice, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Snap, Inc.

snapchat.com

youtube.com/snapchat

twitter.com/snapchat

Snapchat on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Snapchat Adds Voice, Video Calling to Mobile Messaging App"

by Olivia Zaleski
March 29, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Snapchat now lets you face swap with pictures from your camera roll"
Replays are now free, too

by Sean O'Kane
April 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing new World Lenses

Published on Apr 18, 2017

support.snapchat.com/en-US/a/face-world-lenses

----------


## Airicist

Article "Snapchat adds world lenses to further its push into augmented reality"
Menlo Park, start your photocopiers

by Casey Newton
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "How to use Snapchat’s new augmented reality 3D world lenses"
Snapchat is retaliating against Facebook’s clone wars by boosting its AR camera capabilities. Here’s how to add 3D animated objects to your Snapchat messages.

by Oscar Raymundo
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist2

Meet Pixy

Apr 28, 2022




> Meet Pixy. Your friendly flying camera. Pixy brings magic to every moment, all you have to do is let it fly!


pixy.com

snapchat.com/add/pixy

youtube.com/pixy

twitter.com/snappixy

instagram.com/snappixy

"SPS 2022: Meet Pixy"

by Team Snap
April 28, 2022

----------

